# Advice needed if you please.



## GrumpyBeardedBiker (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi guys i wonder if you could help me please? Myself and my wife are looking to give up the uk and tour Spain on our bike. We have no house to sell or anything like that, so was going to work our way around Spain. Maybe if we find work and somewhere to live that grabs us, then maybe we will settle. Any advice would be great, as some sites and forums are making us feel like it wont wrok and putting a downer on the situation, so you guys are my last resort. Could we make this work or is it a dream thats doomed? Thanks in advance Bam


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GrumpyBeardedBiker said:


> Hi guys i wonder if you could help me please? Myself and my wife are looking to give up the uk and tour Spain on our bike. We have no house to sell or anything like that, so was going to work our way around Spain. Maybe if we find work and somewhere to live that grabs us, then maybe we will settle. Any advice would be great, as some sites and forums are making us feel like it wont wrok and putting a downer on the situation, so you guys are my last resort. Could we make this work or is it a dream thats doomed? Thanks in advance Bam


Firstly, just to be clear, if you ask for advice that's what you're going to get - you don't have to take it of course, but you shouldn't ignore it if it's not what you want to hear. I don't think people naturally put "downers" on people.

It has to be said that working your way round Spain with its current unemployment issue is probably not going to work
BUT
there are well established volunteer schemes that might interest you, like this one for example
https://www.workaway.info/hostlist-ES.html


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I doubt you’ll get enough work as such, but depending on your financial circumstances, I know of many people who volunteer there services in return for board and lodgings. Friends of ours often have volunteers helping on their Finca


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Do you mean Push Bike or Motorbike? and how long are you expecting the tour to take?

I doubt you will be able to find work that easily. You would spend more time searching for work than being on your bike. Spain has one of the highest unemployment rates in the eu.

You would be better off saving up money whilst still in the UK to cover your tour costs.

Those romantic ideas of working your way through Spain have long gone!!

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think the OP has worded the message in an unfortunate way "work our way around Spain"...

I don't interpret by that they need to work during the trip, simply that they will travel around. If they find work in a place they like they may stay...

My advice is just go for it! Just be aware that if you do come for more than 90 days you could be required to sign on the register of residents, but of you are not planning to stay you really don't want that hassle.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I think the OP has worded the message in an unfortunate way "work our way around Spain"...
> 
> I don't interpret by that they need to work during the trip, simply that they will travel around. If they find work in a place they like they may stay...


I don't think so, not when the OP said "Maybe if we find work and somewhere to live that grabs us, then maybe we will settle." If you didn't need to work during the trip, why would you be looking for it?

It does read to me as though they hope to travel around Spain finding work as they go, in which case I agree with the other members who have said that in Spain's present economic climate, the work part will be very hard going indeed.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think so, not when the OP said "Maybe if we find work and somewhere to live that grabs us, then maybe we will settle." If you didn't need to work during the trip, why would you be looking for it?
> 
> It does read to me as though they hope to travel around Spain finding work as they go, in which case I agree with the other members who have said that in Spain's present economic climate, the work part will be very hard going indeed.


Absolutely. If the OP needs to work in Spain to fund the actual trip then my advice is don't do it also. 
Let's see what the OP says!


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

OP, don't overlook the technicalities of bringing a bike to Spain indefinitely. Your UK insurance will probably only cover you for 30 days, and you would only be allowed to use the bike in Spain for 180 days in any 12 month period.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The off topic discussion is now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1410586-when-all-goes-wrong.html


----------

